# BPMN für eclipse



## IceDragon (17. Dez 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich bin Student und habe jetzt einen kleinen Job gefunden, bei diesem soll ich solche Ablaufpläne gestalten

http://www.altova.com/images/shots/UML_BPMN_Diagram_6.gif

Mein Chef hat mich gefragt ob ich mich mit eclipse auskenne und ich hab ja gesagt. Er meinte dann nach kurzem zögern das es da irgend ein  BPMN plugin gibt mit dem man das machen kann und das ich mich da mal reinarbeiten soll.
Ich habe daraufhin das Web durchsucht und habe mich letzendlich auf dieser Website registriert um dem BMPN Composer runterzuladen.
User account | BPMN Composer

Ich hab jetzt allerdings das Problem das ich es einfach nicht zum laufen kriege, in dem Ordner sind allerhand dateien (im Ordner sind unterordner: configuration; features; p2; plugins; eine Konfigdatei: BPMNComposer; eine XML datei: artifacts und 2 exe : BPMNComposer und eclipsec) keine ahnung ob das relevant ist.

auf jedenfall kann ich es nicht starten. auf deren website steht entpacken und dann einfach BPMNComposer.exe starten aber das geht nicht (auch die andere exe nicht) es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung

A Java Runtime Environment (JRE( or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run BPMNComposer. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following location C: bla bla
javaw.exe in your current PATH.

aber java hab ich und auch eclipse läuft wunderbar 

hat jemand erfahrung damit und kann mir weiter helfen ? was muss ich tun damit es läuft?


----------



## Gregorrr (17. Dez 2011)

Mach doch einfach das, was da steht.

Und ja, es ist immer genau das, was man als BLA BLA BLA PATH abtut...


----------



## IceDragon (17. Dez 2011)

und was soll ich tun? ich hab den path schonmal geändert aber das hat ihm dann auch nicht gepasst weil wieder irgendwas gefehlt hat
Failed to load the JNI shared libary "C:\Program Files\Java\jre\server\jvm.dll"


----------



## Gregorrr (17. Dez 2011)

IceDragon hat gesagt.:


> und was soll ich tun? ich hab den path schonmal geändert aber das hat ihm dann auch nicht gepasst weil wieder irgendwas gefehlt hat
> Failed to load the JNI shared libary "C:\Program Files\Java\jre\server\jvm.dll"



\server\jvm.dll ist NUR im JDK Verzeichnis, was du angegeben hast ist wahrschnl. nur die Runtime


Gestern hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem (scheint ein immer wieder vorkommendes Problem zu sein): http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/128888-notepad-findet-datei.html


----------



## newicedragon (17. Dez 2011)

also auf meinem pc will es einfach nicht laufen, auf meinem laptop gehts ganz einfach, einfach entpacken und fertig... komisch :-/
egal dann gehts zumindest auf dem laptop. danke für die infos^^


----------

